# Code Black



## Classic Beauty (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone watch Grey's Anatomy?  It was AMAZING!


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 13, 2006)

I did... Oh man waiting for the second part to come this week was terrible! It was a little predictable though...


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 13, 2006)

It was predictable, except when they actually showed the guy getting blown up.  Something right there really irked me.


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_It was predictable, except when they actually showed the guy getting blown up.  Something right there really irked me._

 
i agree too predictable.  But I lovedddd how baily named her son's middle name after george.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 13, 2006)

I love that show! But yeah, this episode was predictable. I loved it anyway.


----------



## colormust (Feb 13, 2006)

i love this show.....i love george, he is so funny


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so in love with this show.  Last night was soooo good


----------

